# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  انيمبا النيجيري VS هليل العرضة

## jafaros

* 


انيمبا النيجيري
VS 
هليل العرضة 

المكان : مدينة ابا النيجيرية
الزمان : الاحد 17/7 الساعة 4 توقيت السودان

مع خالص الامنيات لنادي انيمبا النيجيري بالتوفيق والفوز بخماسية حتي يسعد انصاره في نيجيريا والسودان ... 

*

----------


## jafaros

*دعواتكم لرفاق الجوهرة وارغو بالتوفيق ...!!
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*4\صفر لصالح انيمبا وطرد لاعب من الهلال وخمسة كروت صفراء  للاعبى الهلال
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*3/‏0 مع الرأفة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ان شاء الله يمعطوهم ستة قينان زي السم
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ان شاء الله يمعطوهم ستة قينان زي السم




من خشمك ولباب السماء  انشا الله يتبهدلو اخر بهدلة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

3/‏0 مع الرأفة



 

الرأفة لزوما شنو ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## zahababeker

*يارب يارب يارب 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*أللهم أرنا فيهم يوماً أسودا بالتوفيق للجوهرة النيجيرية .
*

----------


## jafaros

*البشوف جرايدهم يخاف منهم ......... فرفرة مذبوح ليس الا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ان شاء الله يمعطوهم ستة قينان زي السم



واك  واك ...  واك  واك مالك يازول  بتضحك
الهليل الهليل لاعب في نيجيريا و الدنيا خريف

امعطك امعطك :41jg::41jg::41jg::41jg::41jg: 

:049:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رباعية نارية تشتت الباقي فيهم
*

----------


## مناوي

* الله يدينا الفي مرادنا .. 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكج كبس ..
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية اللقاء بالتوفيق للافيال 
*

----------


## السناري

*اللهم أدينا الفي مرادنا اليوم وغداً .
رابط مباشر لنقل المباراة .
http://ar.justin.tv/tvfoot_6#/w/1484376384
*

----------


## jafaros

*ربع الساعة  والنتيجة تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*الهليل مزنوق زنقه زنقه شديدة .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق للافيال 

سطيرة للافيال علي اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*20 والنتيجة 0/0
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا نهار اسود ايه الحمام دا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هدف للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقيقتين وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يعني الواحد مايفتح بوست ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

يعني الواحد مايفتح بوست ولا شنو



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الليله الناس ديل كان قلبوا ولا درنو ساي بتمشي القائمه السوداء:a7rjtne:
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*بأذن الله سينهزم الجلفوط
في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

هدف للجلافيط



مررررحب بود المامون  .........  شنو تظهر مع تقدم الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الليله الناس ديل كان قلبوا ولا درنو ساي بتمشي القائمه السوداء:a7rjtne:



انشا الله ينهزم الجلفوط    جنبي جلفوطي  محظوظ   قام مشا    معناها حا يترشو هسي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الناس كلهم متفائلين بالتين والمترة
لكن انا خايف على انيمبا ،، لأنو المطرة حا تضرهم أكتر من الهليل
وده الحاصل لحدي هسي
لأنو المباراة لما تكون في مطرة بتكون أشبه بالدافوري ،، وده من مصلحة الهليل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*جمبنا فكي كدا سالتو من الكوره قال لي واحد صفر ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*إنشاء الله النتيجة 3/1 لأنيمبا ، قولوا يارب .
*

----------


## jafaros

*بالتوفيق لانييييمبا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

جمبنا فكي كدا سالتو من الكوره قال لي واحد صفر ههههههههههههه



دي بشري سيئة   انت بتسأل مالك
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

يعني الواحد مايفتح بوست ولا شنو



:117:
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*قووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*قووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لي منو والحاصل شنو ياناس فهمونا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الكيشه قدموا والحقو 
*

----------


## jafaros

*هدف تااااااااني
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لبيا فتحت
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ارمو لي قدام يا انيمباب
*

----------


## ابولين

*هدف ثاني لانمبا ولا احلي ولااروع من كدة يارب الثالث والرابع ياسميع الدعاء املا شبكة جمعة بالاهداف النيجرية
*

----------


## kramahmad

*امييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## السناري

*الآن النتيجة 2/1 لأنيميا الدقيقة 21 .
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*يا رب تنتهي خمسه واحد
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*إيه ياخوانا الجلافيط درنو ولاشنو طنشتونا ليه‏?‏
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*انيمباب للاربعات
حتى لو في التسعينات ههههه 
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*ياجفروس الحاصل إييييه‏?‏
                        	*

----------


## najma

*後怯 授窍 2/2
                        	*

----------


## 舆媲迩渔清

*轻提禽碡 替 蠕挢 沅 漤添秧渠?轻徨 磉驿 蓓 阪淝
                        	*

----------


## 谔冗(沩禹)

*闳焰 
 轻垩磙 尴倾  
郧逑 轻沔嵯砩  轻恃添 轻毋由 隳呦 
轻提萱 徭 烟 扔噬 滢秦 仁掎 毋榆苌 轻杖 扔
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 舆媲迩渔清
					

砬梯焰 轻颓蔗 彭眄礤?



腾菅嬗 阙 侨 焰碛 锨 绒涎 磙谙  毅乔乔卿 呷礓 轻益凵
                        	*

----------


## 吻嵯 陧忧骓

*轻俞倾 卺磉 嫜豌 轻徨 
闳焰 後渔锨

*

----------

